

The Perils of Future-Coding - nkurz
http://sebastiansylvan.com/2013/08/16/the-perils-of-future-coding/

======
deevus
Saw this when it was retweeted by John Carmack.

I've been guilty of future coding before and it can turn out exactly like the
OP says. You only want the best for the codebase but it turns out to be wasted
effort.

